# starting new job in a few weeks. How F'd am i?



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

Worried out of my mind that things won't work out because of my condition. Someone hold me. lol.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Congratulations on your new job!

Focus on the positive. Take really good care of your health for the next couple of weeks. If you know diet or anything else helps control the odor make plans for how to get the right foods for lunches and things like that. If nothing else say you are picky about organic food or something so bringing your food doesn't seem so weird.

Most importantly relax and work on your stress reduction.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

talk to the people around you and make sure they know you, and drop in something about a digestive illness you once had thats still going on but be vague. the only people who sniff around me are those who ive never spoken to.

have you tried eating brown bread at every meal, not drinking coffee or tea? i used to eat very little during the day then loads when i got back home.

good luck, be brave.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

i try not to eat during the day and avoid caffeinated diet drinks. I think I might skip out on caffeine all together when i start...which is tomorrow..

edit: I'm coming in for a little to sign some stuffs


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

Mikey,

Congrats on new job.I know everything will work out for you.When I was at my externship,I didnt eat at the site.Told them I has food allergies and wouldnt eat.Didnt have a problem and made sure I didnt eat foods that would irritate my bowels.I wasnt nervous because i knew i wouldnt smell.That helped.

Let us know how the job is going


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

You know, even after eating like shit last night, the day is going good. I started taking pepto bismal recently and I think it's helping. I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

and....it doesn't help lol.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

So i started today...and it wasn't so bad. I'm sure I had my moments when i smelled like crap but no one made a big deal out of it. I'm very excited.


----------

